# The Walking Dead: World Beyond - Erster Trailer der neuen Zombie-Serie



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. November 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *The Walking Dead: World Beyond - Erster Trailer der neuen Zombie-Serie* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Walking Dead: World Beyond - Erster Trailer der neuen Zombie-Serie*


----------



## MiezeMatze (26. November 2019)

Wow, also die original Serie hat sich über die Jahre ja schon in absoluter Sinn-& Ideenlosigkeit verloren... ohne Ziel und roten Faden (bis staffel 3 wars ok).

Und dieser Trailer zeigt uns das gleiche in grün...nur billiger & mit noch schlechteren *coming of age* Darstellern....fürs Zielpublikum  

Richtig geil beschi**en^^


----------



## evilgrin68 (26. November 2019)

MiezeMatze schrieb:


> (bis staffel 3 wars ok).



Mehr hab ich auch nicht geschaut... Danach wurde es nur noch Einheitsbrei. Besonders der Sohn ist mir tierisch auf den Sack gegangen.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (27. November 2019)

MiezeMatze schrieb:


> Wow, also die original Serie hat sich über die Jahre ja schon in absoluter Sinn-& Ideenlosigkeit verloren... ohne Ziel und roten Faden (bis staffel 3 wars ok).
> 
> Und dieser Trailer zeigt uns das gleiche in grün...nur billiger & mit noch schlechteren *coming of age* Darstellern....fürs Zielpublikum
> 
> Richtig geil beschi**en^^



Bis Staffel 3 konntest du also schon die Sinn- und Ideenlosigkeit für die kommenden 7 Staffeln sehen ja? Du kannst quasi in die Zukunft schauen! Stark! Was den Leuten fehlt ist die Möglichkeit sich in Situationen zu versetzen. Die meisten wollen nur die Michael-Bay-Actionfeuerwerk, aber so ist TWD leider nicht. Auch nicht in den Comics. Du verpasst den besten Antagonisten der Serie. Aber was weiß ich schon.

Bei dem Rest gebe ich dir allerdings recht. Das Spin-off Fear the walking dead war schon grenzwertig, aber das scheint hier noch um Welten schlechter zu sein.



evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Mehr hab ich auch nicht geschaut... Danach wurde es nur noch Einheitsbrei. Besonders der Sohn ist mir tierisch auf den Sack gegangen.



Keine Sorge, der stirbt.


----------



## Nosi (27. November 2019)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Was den Leuten fehlt ist die Möglichkeit sich in Situationen zu versetzen.



Was mir bei solchen Serien die schockieren wollen immer auf den Sack geht, ist wie plump manche Wendungen der Geschichte herbeigeführt werden. Entweder durch haarsträubende Zufälle oder weil irgendeine Figur plötzlich einfach irgendwas vollkommenes hirnrissiges tut.

Für mich ist nach Negan (und das ging mir schon zu lange) ein bisschen die Luft raus.


----------



## Ryle (27. November 2019)

Wie soll man sich in Situationen versetzen, wenn man keine Entscheidung der Protagonisten nachvollziehen kann und der Story inzwischen jede Logik fehlt.  Man hat ständig das Gefühl da geht es um ein paar Quadrat-Meilen an Gebiet aber kaum ist ein Antagonist "besiegt" steht plötzlich der nächste vor der Tür.  Der war dann wohl die Staffeln davor AFK oder wie? 

Carl oder auch "Coraaaaal" kann man sich aktuell nur noch zurück wünschen, denn inzwischen nervt fast der gesamte, viel zu große Cast. Allen voran Morgan und dieser Gabriel, aber selbst frühere Fanlieblinge muss man inzwischen eher ertragen als das man sich freut mal wieder 2min Screentime zu erhaschen.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (27. November 2019)

Nosi schrieb:


> Was mir bei solchen Serien die schockieren wollen immer auf den Sack geht, ist wie plump manche Wendungen der Geschichte herbeigeführt werden. Entweder durch haarsträubende Zufälle oder weil irgendeine Figur plötzlich einfach irgendwas vollkommenes hirnrissiges tut.
> 
> Für mich ist nach Negan (und das ging mir schon zu lange) ein bisschen die Luft raus.



Ist halt basierend auf Comics, was erwartet man da? Also mich haben bisher alle Staffeln bis auf die 8 gut bis sehr gut unterhalten. Aber es ist natürlich schwierig Leute so lange bei der Stange zu halten und es dann noch allen recht zu machen, das muss man auch einfachen sehen.

Zu Negan hast du völlig recht. 2 Staffeln waren okay, aber so langsam darf er raus. Wobei es mich persönlich schon interessiert, welche Richtung er jetzt einschlägt. Die hätten ihn auch Comidian nennen können


----------



## INU.ID (27. November 2019)

Ich laß mich mal überraschen. Ich schaue auch TWD oder FOTWD gerne an, allerdings immer erst nach der Ausstrahlung, eben weil ich dann immer schön alle Folgen am Stück schauen, und Szenen die mich langweilen überspringen/vorspulen kann. 

Bei TWD:WB werde ich es genau so machen. ^^


----------



## Nosi (27. November 2019)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Ist halt basierend auf Comics, was erwartet man da?



Manche Szenen sind einfach auch grottenschlecht gedreht, da können die Comics nix für. Muss ich mich an Rick erinnern wie er vom Pferd fällt. So plump (anderes Wort fällt mir irgendwie nicht ein)


----------



## TEAM_70335 (27. November 2019)

nach Staffel 6 wollte ich schon nicht mehr und habe mich schlussendlich durch Staffel 7 gequält. Immer das selbe, immer wieder nervige Rückschläge, kein Sinn für das Große Ganze, wollte man am Anfang nicht zu irgendeinen Labor? Wollte man nicht irgendwie Heilung suchen? Das was vielleicht im Comic funktioniert, das hält die Zuschauer nun mal nicht am Bildschirm, deshalb gehen die Quoten auch massiv runter.

Z Nation war für mich die bessere Zombie-Serie, war ja auch einfach, da konnte man einfach locker schön alles durch den Zombiematsch ziehen und für Lacher sorgen. Hier geht es immer um die Heilung der Seuche, so irgendwie, wäre da nicht die "verdammte Apokalypse"die immer dazwischen kommt und Pläne vereitelt. Lieblingsfigur: Doc
Sind 5 geile Staffeln, die man wunderbar genießen kann. 
Mit Black Summer geht es in eine Weitere Runde. allerdings diesmal etwas ernster gehalten im Stile von DWD, naja habe mir bisher nur 4 Folgen angesehen, nach den ersten Folge ging es dann ganz gut.


----------

